# WSPs sale, another hoax?



## Tabitha (May 5, 2011)

OK, WSP was having a sale today, your value customer points are worth double. According to the blog, if you spend $100.00 you can use 250 of your points to recvevie $10.00 off your order. The 250 points=$10.00 off is supposed to be a double point value meaning regularly 250 was only worth $5.00, however last month my 250 were worth $10.00 and they were the month before that & the month before that. Have 'valued customer points' decreased in value by 50%?

I think I will phone them tomorrow & ask if they value me 50% less now. I will let you know what they say.

I could be mistaken. I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## agriffin (May 6, 2011)

I am very interested to see what they say!


----------



## judymoody (May 6, 2011)

I believe that when they recently restructured their pricing and minimum policy to improve consumer satisfaction (!), they also downgraded the loyalty points program.


----------



## Tabitha (May 6, 2011)

I called several times today & did not get an answer. Deda confirmed that I am not imagining things, they did downgrade the value of our 'customer appreciation points' by 50%. Evidently it happened some time ago they just didn't announce it. Wonder why? :?


----------



## carebear (May 6, 2011)

I freaking hate that supplier.  I don't use them any more.


----------



## Bukawww (May 6, 2011)

This is terrible news.  It just seems that they keep getting more greedy by the day.  I loved getting so much of what I needed from one place (and after shipping, a lot of my oils worked out to be quite a bit cheaper than even soapers choice)...but if they continue to 'devalue' their customer base, they will have at least one less customer to worry about.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 7, 2011)

I refuse to buy from them anymore, with the exception of my Coconut Lime Verbena FO, which I is the best I have found.  Of course, when I order it, I'll have to throw something else in to make the $30 minimum, or they'll just charge me extra shipping. And I would have bought so much more from them if they weren't such a PITA.  They have great packaging supplies, but I found that somewhere else.


----------



## Tabitha (May 7, 2011)

I was able to save $30 (on 40#) buy ordering my M&P base fromEssentials by  Catalina. WSP kinda did many of us a favor. I would not have gone looking if they had left things alone. By looking I have ound many money saving options from other suppliers I had not previously shopped with.


----------



## MsBien (May 11, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I was able to save $30 (on 40#) buy ordering my M&P base fromEssentials by  Catalina. WSP kinda did many of us a favor. I would not have gone looking if they had left things alone. By looking I have ound many money saving options from other suppliers I had not previously shopped with.



I agree completely!  I had gotten lazy and was buying from them until I realized how much everything had gone up.  I then did some checking around and (woah!) I was overpaying for almost everything!  Thanks WSP for opening my eyes!


----------



## Dremma (May 13, 2011)

Wow, they downgraded the points?  That's a shame. 

I have a lot of points sitting over there but to be honest I don't know what I would spend them on at this point.   The prices over there have gone through the roof over the last few months.


----------



## madpiano (May 30, 2011)

hmm - this thread may be helpful - I am looking for these (or similar) for packaging bath salts. I find the price at WSP rather expensive and they don't ship outside the US anyway (why? I have no idea!), so is anyone able to point me in the right direction, please? I have tried plastic test tubes, but unfortunately they were made from Polyester and the EOs/FOs had them for dinner. I don't want to use glass. 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...tName=1.5+x+6"+Clear+PETG+Tube+with+White+Cap

I don't like the white cap on these, would prefer a cork stopper or aluminium lid - they can be smaller, but not bigger. And, no, I don't want to import 10.000 of them from China.... :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (May 30, 2011)

I am almost positive I have seen those at sks-bottle.


----------



## SudsyKat (May 30, 2011)

I also noticed the price changes and the way they cut the value of my loyalty points in half. Thanks a lot. Wanna hear another annoying story about WSP? I wrote a bad review about something on the site and they decided not to post it. I followed their directions - and on top of that - I also tried to salvage the product by trying a few additional methods. It was a total waste of money for me and I wanted to give other customers the honest feedback. That was very disappointing for me.


----------



## madpiano (May 31, 2011)

Perfect, thank you:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin113a.html

maybe not.....shipping for 48 of these plastic tubes was $160.00 - I don't think so......


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2011)

That must be priority shipping, it is the only way a seller can protect themself if an item is lost damaged or arrives but the buyer scams & says it does not. You can have them semt to me in Texas & I can forward them to you parcel post. I don't know what that would cost but you should be able to get a quote at www.usps.com With parcel I can provide you with a customs number but not a tracking number & no insurance if it doesn't arrive or arrives damaged.


----------



## madpiano (May 31, 2011)

Thats the only shipping they offered. 

Tabitha - thanks for the offer - will get back to you, as I am a bit short at the moment (I was just looking and bookmarking), but that sounds like a deal. I know there is no international tracking (unless one wants to pay silly amounts of money), but that's fine. I can't see my postman stealing these.


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 2, 2011)

I have gone to WSP first for everything but after reading everyone's reviews on their price jack recently, I checked other places and found a better deal on my base oils. So glad I never got started on their FO's so I didn't get hooked on any of them, lol. Also, what's the point of buying FO's according to fluid ounce? That sounds counterproductive when recipes usually call for weight? Maybe I'm missing something here. But yah, thanks WSP - you opened my eyes too, and lost another customer...


----------



## Lindy (Jun 2, 2011)

WSP had some product I wanted and that I can't find elsewhere so I ordered.  The order was $30, shipping was $9 and because they used a courier brokerage fees were $25..... thinking I might just do without....


----------



## CiCi (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't purchase from them, anymore. I bought 5 silicone molds for around $65. Two weeks later, the price of those molds went up $28, as did everything else I was use to purchasing. No longer worth it.


----------

